# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  avptool_sysinfo

## ahmedsaadsad

Вложение 226778

----------


## Rene-gad

Close/unload all the programs excepted AVZ and Internet Explorer 

Switch off:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore

- Execute following script  in Manual Healing


```
begin
 QuarantineFile('I:\autorun.inf','');
 CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=74675
- Install service pack 3 and all updates.

----------

